# The Boys at IRL Third Time's a Charm



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great day on the water with the kids. Thanks for sharing the report.


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

> First, let me say it is a challenge to get 14 year old boys to contain their excitement when they finally see a redfish coming at them with the sole intention of eating something. ..


I have a lot in common with 14 year old boys. I'll be 62 next month. 

Those guys will remember you taking them fishing for a long, long time. Very nice, and a great write up.


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

> > First, let me say it is a challenge to get 14 year old boys to contain their excitement when they finally see a redfish coming at them with the sole intention of eating something.  ..
> 
> 
> I have a lot in common with 14 year old boys.  I'll be 62 next month.
> ...


Thanks....


----------

